
A Raytracer Implemented in LOLCODE - davvid
https://github.com/LoganKelly/LOLTracer
======
TuringTest
Dude you're doing it wrong...

OBTW Convert a binary number into a decimal number. The binary number must be
provided in the format return by decimal_to_binary. TLDR

...variable numbers and procedure names are too readable.

That should be something like this:

    
    
      OBTW
    
      count ur 1s as human hand
      1s it haz shape like hand before thx
    
      TLDR

------
justinmeza
Great work! For those who crave more insanity, see also the HTTP server
written in LOLCODE:
[https://github.com/justinmeza/httpd.lol](https://github.com/justinmeza/httpd.lol)

------
SFjulie1
It's more readable than most language o_O

~~~
3ifbyw
Even more so with syntax highlighting:
[http://i.imgur.com/pDSUIb5.png](http://i.imgur.com/pDSUIb5.png)

~~~
_random_
Please let me know what is the font. I want it in my Visual Studio now.

~~~
pdkl95
Possibly a TTF enlargement of artwiz "snap"?

------
bluehazed
Jesus, LOLCODE version 1.3. I'm glad we're still able to have a sense of
humour about language development, though.

------
dropdownmenu
I love the effort, it is absolutely worth praise. That being said, this is one
of the last things I expected to show up on the internet.

~~~
lotsofmangos
Does that mean that the internet is now nearly complete?

------
ffn
I remember a while back a bunch of anti-feminists were building a tongue-in-
cheek language called C+= to make fun of your average SJW (and presumably also
compile down to regular C). Did that ever get anywhere?

~~~
Karunamon
Not really. The problem was that the people behind that particular parody were
forging the commit messages as emails from certain feminists (which also pulls
in their gravatars on many sites)

This got them booted out of Github, Bitbucket, and Google Code. Last I knew,
it was running on some random guy's gitlab server with no activity.

------
Void_
Somebody has too much time on their hands.

